# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Mam czarny nos  w środku, od czego to  moze być?

## arcio190

Od jakiegoś czasu na białych ramach okien PCV zaczął pojawiać się czarny nalot, wyglądający jak sadza, którą ciężko jest zmyć. To samo działo się z firanami, są całe szare od tego, a u góry wręcz czarne i nie da się tego doprać w zwykłym praniu. Od wczoraj każdy z mieszkańców ma od środka czarny nos, zresztą ten osad, czy jak to tam nazwać jest niemal na każdym przedmiocie, na telewizorze mojej Babci, która nałogowo pali papierosy robione z cygara i na wielu innych. A po wczorajszym przesiadywaniu na laptopie, którego trzymałem na białym biurku, przy bocznym wywiewniku również zauważyłem czarną sadzę na biurku, którą było ciężko usunąć detergentami. Co to może być ? Ze wszystkich mieszkańców, palą tylko trzy osoby i wszyscy mieli w środku czarne nosy wraz z osobami niepalącymi. Co z tym zrobić ?
Czy to może być sprawka tych nieszczęsnych papierosów, robionych z cygara, bo dodam, że wcześniej tego nie mieliśmy, tylko od jakiegoś tygodnia wszystko się zaczęło.

----------


## nnn123

Stara kamienica? Blok z wielkiej płyty?

Jak się zaczęło od ram okien i/lub izolacyjnego kleju silikonowego (zwykle takie białe gumowe na obrzeżach umywalki/wanny/brodzika/zlewu itd) to niemal na pewno grzyb i niemal na pewno pleśń.

forum.gazeta.pl/forum/w,217,722471,2795262,Re_okna_pcv_i_plesn.html?v=2

----------


## arcio190

Ale czy to jest to, przez co można mieć " czarny " nos od środka?

----------


## nnn123

Jak jest tego w powietrzu dużo to nie? Weź rozbierz stary telewizor kineskopowy który nie był otwierany od co najmniej 10 lat. Po zdjęciu obudowy weź dmuchnij parę razy. Gwarantuję że po tym każdy będzie smarkał na czarno przez parę*dni.

Zamiast się zastanawiać to zgłosić sprawę do spółdzielni i niech się oni martwią.

----------


## arcio190

Spróbuję, choć wątpie, że to coś pomoże...

----------

